# 7 month old Bearded Dragon laid eggs! Help!



## melissa21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok guys, I am in desperate need of some advice:

Just over 1 month ago I bought 2 female bearded dragons from a local reptile store.
The assistant told me they were around 6 months and both female, they had been living separately and I have housed them together.
I wanted 2 females just as pets, NOT to breed, obviously.

They have been doing great until Monday when the smaller of the two went off her food, I noticed she had been looking a bit fatter, but with them both being female (I am 100% sure of this) I thought I was over feeding. So on monday the smaller one wouldn't eat and began burrowing. The next day I went in to find she has now laid 15 eggs!!!
I instantly rang the pet shop and the assistant told me its possible she has been in with a male a few months (!!!!) ago, obviously she is far too young to be laying eggs, which I am fully aware of and I had no intention of breeding form her. The assistant also told me about their ability to retain sperm. So its possible she has been gravid when he sold her to me and has laid the eggs once she has settled into her new home.
I have done the 'candle' test on one of the eggs by shining a light through it (carefully) and they appear to be fertile as I can see red veins.
I have incubated the eggs and the female that laid them appears to be eating well again.

I am just looking for some advice, I understand she is at risk as she is far too young to be laying, but please understand that this is NOT my fault and is completely unexpected! I was not wanting to breed from them!

Can anybody offer any advice on if the eggs will survive or not? They appear to be fertile according to all the research I have done.
And any advice for my little girl? As I am really worried about her!

Thanks xx


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

have you had them sexed properly (by someone who knows how i.e. a vet) the other one could be a male 
as to the female give her plenty of food heavily dusted with calcium 
allow her to rest if in doubt go to a vetand ask them as they will help
as to the eggs if you get them into a incubator then they should be ok 
you will need to be aware they will eat you out of house and home and you will need a couple or three vivs to keep the little ones in


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

i would personally say seperate your two beardies. as they don't really like to be together being primarily solitary animals in the wild. also with regards to the eggs, it is probably be unlikely that they are good eggs. if you don't intend on keeping them i would freeze the eggs. as said as youngsters they will eat your out of house and home and it is unliekly you will get wot you pay in food etc back if you sell them on


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is a link for some pretty good photo advice on sexing a beardie. Might help you tell if you actually have 2 girlies.

I would say the head thing is not as good as indication as the pores how every clue helps lol. It is harder to tell on smaller animals but if your not 100% I would personally separate them. Even if its into a something a little too small it will be fine temporarily until you can get them sexed for definite.

As for the female lots.. of calcium and as much as she will eat for a while to build her back up. Maybe consider feeding a pinkie too.

Best of luck with all of them 
:2thumb:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

If the girls seem to be thriving together not fighting then I wouldn't worry about separating them.. I have had females who have quite happily lived in a group of 2 or 3 but I have had females who have not like the company of others. I think as a person who has kept beardies for 7 years that the girls are far more acceptable of of other beardies than people think. 

Liz


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

I defiantly agree 2 females can do really well together, I just meant in my opinion if there was a chance on was a boy it would be best to separate to prevent another mating


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Lacerta. said:


> I defiantly agree 2 females can do really well together, I just meant in my opinion if there was a chance on was a boy it would be best to separate to prevent another mating



No I completely agree about a male and a female living together.. The male would constantly be bothering her and she wouldn't thrive. I think if I am right though the beardie came to OP gravid and she had not been with this one. OP is sure they are both females.

Liz


----------

